# Faltar al/el respeto



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

Me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones se usa  "faltar al respeto" y en cuáles "faltar el respeto". En mi país se usa sin preposición.

Ejemplo: "No te voy a permitir que me faltes el respeto de esa manera, justamente a mí que nunca te he tratado sin consideración".

Gracias.
A.A.

P. S. El diccionario de la casa trae este ejemplo:
¡No me faltes *al *respeto!


----------



## Alma Shofner

*Y*o siempre uso "faltar al respeto"*.*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Adolfo:

Pues en estas tierras centroamericanas, usamos las dos expresiones de modo indistinto.

Saludes.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo siempre he oído "faltar *a*l respeto", pienso que en España es como se usa.


----------



## loth372

Hola:

En la región donde vivo se usa (creo que exclusivamente) 'faltar el respeto'.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> Yo siempre he oído "faltar *a*l respeto", pienso que en España es como se usa.



Lo mismo me apuntaba Turissa. Sin embargo encontré en un diario español un titular que dice: "Un guardia civil puede ser enérgico sin faltar el respeto". El diario es canario . ¿Puede ser que en Canarias se use y que de allí haya venido ese uso a América?
Saludos
A.A.

*
*


----------



## Namarne

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Puede ser que en Canarias se use y que de allí haya venido ese uso a América?


Caramba, eso ya no lo sé. Que se use en Canarias así, pues es perfectamente posible. Que haya dado el salto a partir de Canarias, quién puede decirlo. (Piensa que las personas que utilizáis la expresión sin preposición sois de extremos bastante alejados, desde Centroamérica hasta Argentina. A mí se me hace difícil pensar que se deba a una influencia canaria, ¡pero quién sabe!)


----------



## mirx

Alma dijo que ella usa "faltar al respeto", yo no sé si se refiere a el español de California o al de ella en particular.

En México sólo he oído "faltar *al* respeto". La otra variante nunca la he escuchado.


----------



## Polizón

Por acá es más usado: Faltar el respeto.
Respecto a lo del probable salto de las Islas Canarias a América, no sería el primer caso. En el DPD he visto que algunas palabras o frases son de uso casi exclusivo de la España peninsular, mientras que en las Canarias y en América es distinto.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## jmx

En España la frase idiomática es "faltar *a*l respeto", pero eso no significa que no puedan encontrarse juntas las palabras "faltar" y "el respeto", aunque sin ningún significado idiomático especial. Por ejemplo : "en esta casa falta el respeto y la educación".

De todas maneras apenas conozco el español canario, no sé cómo se dirá por allá.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Namarne said:


> Caramba, eso ya no lo sé. Que se use en Canarias así, pues es perfectamente posible. Que haya dado el salto a partir de Canarias, quién puede decirlo. (Piensa que las personas que utilizáis la expresión sin preposición sois de extremos bastante alejados, desde Centroamérica hasta Argentina. A mí se me hace difícil pensar que se deba a una influencia canaria, ¡pero quién sabe!)


Gracias, me parece que divagué un poco, la verdad es que me encanta pensar qué vueltas pueden haber dado las palabras y expresiones para tratar de entender algo que probablemente no tenga explicación. En mi país, al principio de la colonización española, los canarios tuvieron un papel muy preponderante. La capital, por ejemplo, fue fundada exclusivamente por familias canarias. Esa preponderancia con respecto a otras regiones de España se diluyó con el tiempo. Vaya uno a saber.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Kerena

En Colombia se acostumbra decir "faltar al respeto." La otra expresión me suena un tanto extraña.


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí cuando lo que queremos decir es, que nos hemos comportado irresetuosamente con alguien, le faltamos *al* respeto. Faltar el respeto es carecer de esa cualidad respetuosa, en una palabra de educación y bueneas maneras.


----------



## romarsan

Hola,
Por esta zona de la costa también se oye más "faltar al respeto" pero las dos formas se usan.

Saludos


----------



## dul_ce

De igual forma yo he escuchado "faltar al respeto". Y a lo que tengo entendido se usa *al *como conjunción de la preposición *a *(refiriéndose a quién o qué se esta faltando) con el artículo *el *(que en este caso es el respeto). Otro ejemplo de un caso así sería "La niña miraba a el otro lado" es incorrecto,se dice la niña miraba *al* otro lado. La otra frase nunca la había escuchado

Espero haberme dado a entender. Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Kerena said:


> En Colombia se acostumbra decir "faltar al respeto." La otra expresión me suena un tanto extraña.


 
Coincido contigo Kere.

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es faltar al respeto.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.
Ganó "faltar al respeto" por 5-1 y a media máquina.
La segunda parece estar concentrada en el Cono Sur comprendiendo Perú, de acuerdo a lo dicho por Polizón. En El Salvador, por lo que comenta Ayutuxte, se usan ambas.
No hubo comentarios de Chile aunque de los años que viví en Santiago creo recordar que no usan la preposición.
No sé qué ocurrirá en Bolivia y Paraguay.
Me quedo también con la duda de si en Canarias usan ambas formas. Hay algunos foreros canarios bastante activos, tal vez sumen sus comentarios más tarde.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Jellby

Del DPD (entrada "faltar"):

2. Cuando significa ‘no cumplir con lo debido’, el deber se expresa con un complemento precedido de a: «_Nunca he querido faltar a la honradez política_». De aquí deriva la locución _faltar al respeto_ (‘ser irrespetuoso’): «_No le faltés al respeto a mi mamá_»; en gran parte de América se suele prescindir de la preposición: «_Es como faltarle el respeto al lector_».


----------



## coquis14

loth372 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En la región donde vivo se usa (creo que exclusivamente) 'faltar el respeto'.


 Si , para nosotros suena muy raro* al*.Parecería que estás faltando a un lugar que se llama respeto.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Esto es lo que dice el DRAE de *faltar*:
Dicho de una persona: No corresponder a lo que es, o no cumplir con lo que debe. _Faltó a la lealtad, a la nobleza._

Por aclarar conceptos, los partidarios de "faltar *el* respeto" ¿Cómo dirían que "Fulanito faltó a la lealtad que debía a su camarada de lucha"? ¿Con "*a*" o sin ella?

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> Esto es lo que dice el DRAE de *faltar*:
> Dicho de una persona: No corresponder a lo que es, o no cumplir con lo que debe. _Faltó a la lealtad, a la nobleza._
> 
> Por aclarar conceptos, los partidarios de "faltar *el* respeto" ¿Cómo dirían que "Fulanito faltó a la lealtad que debía a su camarada de lucha"? ¿Con "*a*" o sin ella?
> 
> Saludos



Faltó a la lealtad, faltó a la verdad, pero decimos "me falto el respeto", y no es que seamos "partidarios", tan solo lo usamos así.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Pinairun

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Faltó a la lealtad, faltó a la verdad, pero decimos "me falto el respeto", y no es que seamos "partidarios", tan solo lo usamos así.
> Saludos
> A.A.


 
Perdóname por el adjetivo si no era el adecuado, sólo era una forma de decir "de los que lo usan así".

Quería saber si suprimir la "a" era habitual  en todos los casos: con respeto, con lealtad, verdad, en fín, ya me has respondido, veo que no.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Mirx, yo ya no sé si mi español es a estas alturas de aquí o de allá. Pero como viví 34 años en Sonora, creo que es más bien de allá. Me voy a fijar qué expresión usan aquí (el norte de California)

Llevo solamente 8 años y medio por estos rumbos. Hay muchos hispanos por acá, así que no me han cambiado y TODAVIA no hablo espanglish (ni lo deseo)

En fín, para mí (español del norte de México) es: faltar al respeto. (faltas a la moral, a la virtud, al respeto, al orden)


----------



## englishfreak

María Moliner, en la entrada de "faltar" dice que se usa con el complemento "a" en su acepción de "fallar" o "cometer una falta", y para el caso explícito de "faltar al respeto", indica que debe usarse con "al"; igual con "defraudar" o "faltar A la confianza depositada en él". En cambio, se puede decir; lo único que le falta para ser feliz es el respeto de los suyos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Jellby lo ha dejado claro en lo que a España respecta: faltar al respeto. Pero el verbo faltar, en la medida en que alude a algo que no está, produce confusiones graciosísimas; alguien en la televisión dijo el otro día "aquí hay mucha falta de injusticia", de modo que no sabíamos si quería más injusticia o menos.


----------



## Namarne

Es "el respeto" si es sujeto: 
_Aquí falta el respeto debido_. (El que falta es el respeto). 

Si no, es "al respeto": 
_Fulanito le ha faltado al respeto_. (El que falta no es el respeto, sino fulanito).


----------



## ManPaisa

Namarne said:


> Es "el respeto" si es sujeto:
> _Aquí falta el respeto debido_. (El que falta es el respeto).
> 
> Si no, es "al respeto":
> _Fulanito le ha faltado al respeto_. (El que falta no es el respeto, sino fulanito).



Igual en Colombia.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, lo usual es faltar *el* respeto, aunque lo correcto es usar *al*. En registros muy populares o en el habla del campesino es común una variante no mencionada hasta ahora, como en el siguiente ejemplo: "_Le tuve que dar unos machetazos, porque *me faltó los respetos*_"

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## El Nazareno

coquis14 said:


> Si , para nosotros suena muy raro* al*.Parecería que estás faltando a un lugar que se llama respeto.
> Saludos



Pero si digo: me falta el respeto, ¿quiere decir que la primera persona es irrespetuosa?  es donde comienza la confusión...


----------



## Christies

englishfreak said:


> María Moliner, en la entrada de "faltar" dice que se usa con el complemento "a" en su acepción de "fallar" o "cometer una falta", y para el caso explícito de "faltar al respeto", indica que debe usarse con "al"; igual con "defraudar" o "faltar A la confianza depositada en él". En cambio, se puede decir; lo único que le falta para ser feliz es el respeto de los suyos.



Lo mismo que el Panhispánico:
*2.* Cuando significa ‘no cumplir con lo debido’, el deber se expresa con un complemento precedido de _a:_ _«Nunca he querido faltar* a la* honradez política»_ (FdzOrdóñez _España_ [Esp. 1980]). De aquí deriva la locución _faltar al respeto_ (‘ser irrespetuoso’): _«No le faltés* al *respeto a mi mamá»_ (Ramírez _Baile_ [Nic. 1995]); *(aunque señala lo siguiente) *en gran parte de América se suele prescindir de la preposición: _«Es como faltarle *el *respeto al lector»_ (Bolaño _Detectives_ [Chile 1998] 523). *(No dice que sea incorrecto usarlo sin "a".)*


----------



## Namarne

El Nazareno said:


> Pero si digo: me falta el respeto, ¿quiere decir que la primera persona es irrespetuosa?


No, querría decir que tú no tienes respeto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Del DPD:

en gran parte de América se suele prescindir de la preposición: «Es como faltarle el respeto al lector» (Bolaño Detectives [Chile 1998] 523).

Catorce millones de chilenos lo usamos como Bolaño, que de escribir algo sabía.
Pertenecemos por lo tanto a esa gran parte de América en la que al decir de la RAE “se suele prescindir de la preposición”, afirmación clara, taxativa, y carente de juicio valórico.
Por lo tanto considero que ambas opciones son correctas y la diferencia de uso es absolutamente regional.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vampiro dixit:


> Por lo tanto considero que ambas opciones son correctas y la diferencia de uso es absolutamente regional.


Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## dariogonzal

En Colombia, el uso común es 'faltar al respeto'. Y me parece muy bueno el dato que extrajo *Jellby* del DPD. Me parece que ese es el sentido que el verbo _faltar _tiene en este caso: no cumplir con lo debido. 
Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Del DPD:
> 
> en gran parte de América se suele prescindir de la preposición: «Es como faltarle el respeto al lector» (Bolaño Detectives [Chile 1998] 523).
> 
> Catorce millones de chilenos lo usamos como Bolaño, que de escribir algo sabía.
> Pertenecemos por lo tanto a esa gran parte de América en la que al decir de la RAE “se suele prescindir de la preposición”, afirmación clara, taxativa, y carente de juicio valórico.
> Por lo tanto considero que ambas opciones son correctas y la diferencia de uso es absolutamente regional.
> Saludos.
> _


Pues, este chileno no omite la preposición. No estoy de acuerdo en que la expresión sin la preposición sea correcta. Que me perdone Bolaño, q. e. p. d., pero creo que cometió un error. Bueno, no es el primer escritor de renombre a quien pillo en un error de sintaxis. Por ejemplo, hace algunos días, en una entrevista en la radio, oí a Isabel Allende decir algo como "habían muchas personas".
Hace poco en este foro se discutía sobre la expresión _tirar de la cadena_ y un colega irónicamente preguntaba a quienes decían _tirar la cadena_ “_¿a dónde la tiraban? ¿a la basura?_”. A veces, las preposiciones están allí por una buena razón.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.
> Ganó "faltar al respeto" por 5-1 y a media máquina.
> La segunda parece estar concentrada en el Cono Sur comprendiendo Perú, de acuerdo a lo dicho por Polizón. En El Salvador, por lo que comenta Ayutuxte, se usan ambas.
> No hubo comentarios de Chile aunque de los años que viví en Santiago creo recordar que no usan la preposición.
> No sé qué ocurrirá en Bolivia y Paraguay.
> Me quedo también con la duda de si en Canarias usan ambas formas. Hay algunos foreros canarios bastante activos, tal vez sumen sus comentarios más tarde.
> Saludos
> A.A.



Lamentablemente (para vos), lo conozco como 'faltar al respeto'. "No podés faltarle así al respeto a tu maestrita"


----------



## Erreconerre

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones se usa "faltar al respeto" y en cuáles "faltar el respeto". En mi país se usa sin preposición.
> 
> Ejemplo: "No te voy a permitir que me faltes el respeto de esa manera, justamente a mí que nunca te he tratado sin consideración".
> 
> Gracias.
> A.A.
> 
> P. S. El diccionario de la casa trae este ejemplo:
> ¡No me faltes *al *respeto!



Se falta _*al*_ respeto, lo mismo que _*a la*_ ética, a la decencia, *a la* moral: cometer faltas *a la* moral.


----------



## jorgema

A pesar de lo que mi paisano Polizón dijo hace ya bastante tiempo, yo conocía la expresión de ambas formas, con preposición y sin ella: _faltar al respeto _es como me la enseñaron mis padres, pero muchas personas que conozco dicen_ 'faltar el respeto'_. No me había parado a pensar cuál fuera correcta, pero veo que tendré que hacer caso a mis padres y no faltarles al respeto.


----------



## Csalrais

Se ha pedido la opinión de algún canario y voy a dar la mía: no lo tengo claro.

No es una expresión que en el momento de oirla me haya llevado a su análisis así que nunca me he fijado demasiado en como la utilizan otros, así que solo puedo comentar que yo la conozco y uso de toda la vida con preposición pero en internet la búsqueda da resultados parejos. Quizá un análisis general me lleve a pensar que sin preposición parece ser el uso "popular" (aunque también aparece en artículos periodísticos) pero no puedo afirmarlo con seguridad.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> Del DPD:
> 
> en gran parte de América se suele prescindir de la preposición: «Es como faltarle el respeto al lector» (Bolaño Detectives [Chile 1998] 523).
> 
> Catorce millones de chilenos lo usamos como Bolaño, que de escribir algo sabía.
> Pertenecemos por lo tanto a esa gran parte de América en la que al decir de la RAE “se suele prescindir de la preposición”, afirmación clara, taxativa, y carente de juicio valórico.
> Por lo tanto considero que ambas opciones son correctas y la diferencia de uso es absolutamente regional.
> Saludos.
> _


En el CORDE/CREA hay casos de Vargas Llosa, Gabriel García Márquez, Juan Goytisolo, Jaime Bayly, Eduardo Galeano, Isabel Allende, Marcela Serrano, Miguel Ángel Asturias, entre otros, para sumarlos al de Bolaño. Algunos de ellos todavía viven. Habrá que avisarles.


----------



## torrebruno

Y yo, como andaluz, con nuestra peculiar forma de pronunciar, apuesto lo que queráis que no puede distinguirse en un “¡que yo no te fartaorrespeto!” -lo siento, no sé escribir en simbología fonética- si hay o no preposición.
Desde luego, por aquí se escribe: “¡que yo no te he faltado al respeto!”.
Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

torrebruno said:


> Y yo, como andaluz, con nuestra peculiar forma de pronunciar, apuesto lo que queráis que no puede distinguirse en un “¡que yo no te fartaorrespeto!” -lo siento, no sé escribir en simbología fonética- si hay o no preposición.
> Desde luego, por aquí se escribe: “¡que yo no te he faltado al respeto!”.
> Un saludo.


Yo no soy andalú, pero estoy de acuerdo oon lo que dijo Duvija en un hilo de "a lo mejor" "a la mejor". En México se usan por igual, pero si a alguien que dijo "a la mejor" le transcribes "a lo mejor" y le dices que eso fue lo que dijo, te creerá.


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En el CORDE/CREA hay casos de Vargas Llosa, Gabriel García Márquez, Juan Goytisolo, Jaime Bayly, Eduardo Galeano, Isabel Allende, Marcela Serrano, Miguel Ángel Asturias, entre otros, para sumarlos al de Bolaño. Algunos de ellos todavía viven. Habrá que avisarles.


Adolfo, ¿en ese muestreo has considerado esto:?



Namarne said:


> Es "el respeto" si es sujeto:
> _Aquí falta el respeto debido_. (El que falta es el respeto).
> 
> Si no, es "al respeto":
> _Fulanito le ha faltado al respeto_. (El que falta no es el respeto, sino fulanito).


----------



## Quiviscumque

Si el hablante fuera consciente de lo que está diciendo, sin duda siempre diría "faltar AL respeto", que significa "no cumplir con el deber de respetar" (según la acepción 7ª de "faltar" en el DRAE).

Este es el uso histórico tanto en España (en el CORDE hay un caso de "faltó al respeto" fechado en 1619) como en América:
_Nadie, y eso que había muchísima gente __achumada__, nos faltó al respeto en lo más mínimo
_(1870, Lucio Victorio Mansilla, Una excursión a los indios Ranqueles). 
Pero el hablante de hoy no es necesariamente consciente de ello,  así que quizás dirá lo que le parece más lógico ("falta el respeto", o sea, "no hay respeto", en claro anacoluto con el resto de la frase).
La Academia, para que no la critequéis, echa sus bendiciones a esto, y todos contentos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

torrebruno said:


> Adolfo, ¿en ese muestreo has considerado esto:?






			
				Namarne said:
			
		

> Es "el respeto" si es sujeto:
> _Aquí falta el respeto debido_. (El que falta es el respeto).
> 
> Si no, es "al respeto":
> _Fulanito le ha faltado al respeto_. (El que falta no es el respeto, sino fulanito)



Copio algunos de los ejemplos, estimado.
Saludos

_¡Me insulta Ud.! Sí señor, me insulta Ud. y me falta el respeto -dijo Gibralfaro, en el tono que es de suponer_

Benito Pérez Galdós, Rosalía


_El coronel Aureliano Buendía le mandó a decir, palabra por palabra, que esperaba con verdadera ansiedad aquella tardía pero merecida ocasión de darle un tiro, no para cobrarle las arbitrariedades y anacronismos de su régimen, sino por faltarle el respeto a un viejo que no le hacía mal a nadie._

Gabriel García Márquez, Cien años de soledad


_Pero si nadie le falta el respeto, doctor -dice el Mono-. Estamos felicisísimos de verlo aquí, palabra, sólo queremos que nos dé la mano._

Mario Vargas Llosa, La casa verde

_¿Qué pasó? -inquiría el alcalde-. ¿Te faltó el respeto?_

Miguel Ángel Asturias

_En esta casa no se consiente gente perdida, porque juro y rejuro que los que hablan así de la batalla de Espinosa de los Monteros son espías de los franceses, y no digo más. Basta de disputas: cada uno meta su alma en su almario... y silencio, que aquí mando yo, y cuidadito con lo que se habla, que a mí no se me falta el respeto._

Benito Pérez Galdós, Napoleón en Chamartín


----------



## duvija

Según los excelentes ejemplos, las dos formas son de uso aceptable y hasta necesario. Hay algo por ahí de sujeto/objeto que puede darnos más datos de la preferencia, pero me parece que llegamos a la solución salomónica - se puede usar los dos y en realidad, si le decimos a alguien: 'lo que dijiste es 'al r.../ el r...' te lo creen. Es cierto que esas vocales son cercanas.


----------



## Aviador

Quiviscumque said:


> Si el hablante fuera consciente de lo que está diciendo, sin duda siempre diría "faltar AL respeto"
> [...]
> Pero el hablante de hoy no es necesariamente consciente [...]


Diste en el clavo. Esto me recuerda otra expresión deformada por el hablar irreflexivo que muchos repiten por aquí: "_Le saco el sombrero porque es una gran persona_".


----------



## susantash

Llego tarde?
Yo siempre dije y escuché "faltarle *el *respeto" "Fulanito, no me faltes *el *respeto!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

También tarde:

*Al* respeto, en México.

Común en España, abreviando: ¡No me falte al respeto! --> ¡Un respeto!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Como ya se ha dicho por acá es "faltarle *el *respeto a alguien" aunque de vez en cuando (poco) se puede oír con preposición: "faltarle *al *respeto a alguien".

Me surge la duda si hay dos OI en: Faltarle *al respeto* _al profesor_. ¿Hay una elipsis? _Faltarle al respeto (debido) al profesor._

¿Se podría decir: "Faltarle al respeto *del *profesor"?


----------



## englishfreak

Normalmente el objeto indirecto de persona viene introducido por la preposición "a", no es ninguna elipsis. Hacerle una faena a alguien. Mirar a Juan (vale, aquí no es OI, pero bueno, se entiende, ¿no?). Faltarle al respeto a+el profesor. 
No, para mí "Faltarle al respeto del profesor" es incorrecto. Y "faltarle el respeto a alguien" a mí me suena como lo contrario, como le que falta, que no lo tiene, no como que lo afronta y ofende.


----------



## mirx

No son elipsis.

Hay faltas a la decencia, a la moral, al respeto, a las buenas maneras. 


> *Faltar
> 7.     * intr. Dicho de una persona: No corresponder a lo que es, o no cumplir con lo que debe. _Faltó a la lealtad, a la nobleza._


----------



## sergio11

El problema es diferente. El problema es que nosotros en Sudamérica lo usamos con otro significado, que requiere el uso de la construcción directa sin preposición, porque para nosotros no es simplemente una "falta," una omisión del deber de otro a respetarnos, sino una ofensa activa, un ultraje, agravio, herida, injuria, difamación, burla, violación, insulto, y todo eso va sin preposición, porque todo eso es transitivo, y el "respeto" en ese caso no es lo que se nos brinda de afuera, sino la cualidad de ser respetados, el derecho al respeto, la cualidad humana que se nos hiere y se nos ofende, y eso es un objeto directo. Sí, ahora me van a decir que eso no es lo que dice la RAE, pero así es como se usa en Sudamérica, y creo que la falta de eso en el DRAE es una omisión, tal vez por descuido.


----------



## Aviador

Yo, como sudaméricano, estoy en desacuerdo contigo, sergio11. Yo no creo que en América algunos hablantes digan "_faltar el respeto_" porque quieran expresar que lo que se hace es no dar respeto al otro. Lo que yo creo es que alguien en el pasado cometió el pecado original de omitir la preposición y los otros, incautos o inconscientes del sentido verdadero de la expresión (como lo dijo tan bien Quiviscumque), ireflexivamente reprodujeron el pecado hasta que se asentó el corrupto "_faltar el respeto_". 
Para mí, como lo expresé en una intervención anterior, es un fenómeno similar al de la expresión _sacarse uno el sombrero ante alguien_. En Chile, y quizá lo mismo suceda en otros lugares, es frecuente oír algo como: "_Yo le saco el sombrero a él porque es muy inteligente_". Es decir, el hablante no está consciente del significado del término y lo reproduce equivocadamente.
Además, existe otro problema con la mentada expresión. El verbo _faltar_ *no es transitivo*. No se puede faltar una cosa a alguien. Este solo argumento debería convencer a un hablante consciente de ello de que "_faltar el respeto a alguien_" no tiene sentido.


----------



## sergio11

Por supuesto, Aviador, tu teoría es la clásica y probablemente sea la más aceptada. La mía es una teoría nueva —de hecho, la inventé hoy— y sé que a muchos les va a parecer demasiado descabellada. No espero convencer a muchos, pero que tiene su lógica, yo creo que sí, la tiene.


----------



## susantash

sergio11 said:


> El problema es diferente. El problema es que nosotros en Sudamérica lo usamos con otro significado, que requiere el uso de la construcción directa sin preposición, porque para nosotros no es simplemente una "falta," una omisión del deber de otro a respetarnos, sino *una ofensa activa, un ultraje, agravio, herida, injuria, difamación, burla, violación, insulto, y todo eso va sin preposición, porque todo eso es transitivo, *y el "respeto" en ese caso no es lo que se nos brinda de afuera, sino la cualidad de ser respetados, el derecho al respeto, la cualidad humana que se nos hiere y se nos ofende, y eso es un objeto directo. Sí, ahora me van a decir que eso no es lo que dice la RAE, pero así es como se usa en Sudamérica, y creo que la falta de eso en el DRAE es una omisión, tal vez por descuido.



Vos sabés que yo estaba pensando lo mismo? Coincido totalmente!


----------



## susantash

Aviador said:


> El verbo _faltar_ *no es transitivo*. No se puede faltar una cosa a alguien. Este solo argumento debería convencer a un hablante consciente de ello de que "_faltar el respeto a alguien_" no tiene sentido.



Sí, es verdad. No es un verbo transitivo, pero el hecho de que lo usemos como tal lo hace transitivo. Tampoco el verbo "entrar" es transitivo, pero sin embargo por lo menos acá en uruguay está extendidísimo su uso transitivo en la expresión "entrar la ropa/el perro (y quizás alguna otra cosa pero no se me ocurre)". Yo diría que es perfectamente legítimo el uso transitivo de faltar, al igual que el de entrar, porque hay una comunidad de hablantes lo suficientemente extensa que hace uso de ellos.
Y reflexionando un poco sobre la teoría de Sergio, yo creo que tiene razón. Nosotros sentimos que se nos está "insultando" nuestra cualidad de ser respetados.
Y esta irreflexiva reproducción del pecado es tan irreflexiva como la reproducción del pecado "conmigo", cuando se "deformó" _mecum  _y se dejó de reconocer la preposición "cum" agregándosela al principio, de lo cual hoy en día nadie se escandaliza. ¿Qué quiero decir con todo esto? que estas cosas son la naturaleza misma del fenómeno del lenguaje, que vienen pasando desde tiempos inmemoriales y seguirán pasando, porque el lenguaje es, por definición, cambio.


----------



## Elxenc

Después de leer algunos, todos no lo he hecho. Debo decir que yo siempre he tenido como buena y correcta la forma: Faltarle *al* respeto a alguien.
Aunque haya oído con frecuencia: Faltarle *el *respecto. Como también oigo otras "lindezas" idiomáticas a las que no hago caso, o procuro no hacérselo porque, a veces, son muy contagiosas.


 Según la  RAE:

_*Faltar*_
*1.     * intr. Dicho de una cualidad o de una circunstancia: No existir en lo que debiera tenerla.* 2.     * intr. Consumirse, acabar, fallecer.
* 3.     * intr. *fallar*      (‖ no responder como se espera).
* 4.     * intr. No acudir a una cita u obligación.
* 5.     * intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Estar ausente del lugar en que suele estar. _Antonio falta de su casa desde hace un mes._
* 6.     * intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: No estar donde debería.
7.      i*ntr.** Dicho de una persona: No corresponder a lo que es, o no cumplir con lo que debe. Faltó a la lealtad, **a** la nobleza.*

 8.      intr. Dejar de asistir a alguien.

* 9**.     * intr. Tratar con desconsideración o sin el debido respeto a alguien.

* 10.     * intr. Tener que transcurrir el tiempo que se indica para que se realice algo. _Faltan dos meses para las vacaciones._
* 11.     * intr. desus. *carecer.* _No faltaron de ánimo._
*eso faltaba, *o* faltaría.*
* 1.     * exprs. *no faltaba más.*
*~**ía más.*
* 1.     * expr. *no faltaba más.*
*~** poco para *algo.
* 1.     * loc. verb. Estar a punto de suceder algo o de acabar una acción. _Falta poco para terminarse el año._ _Falta poco para llenarse el estanque._
*no faltaba más.*
* 1.     * exprs. U. para rechazar una proposición por absurda o inadmisible.
* 2.     * exprs. U. para manifestar la disposición favorable al cumplimiento de lo que se ha requerido.
*no faltaba más sino que.*
* 1.     * expr. U. para encarecer lo extremadamente desagradable, extraño o increíble que sería algo.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


__*http://www.fundeu.es/consultas-F-faltar-al-respeto-1377.html*_

*faltar al respeto*                                                   09/06/2009
                                                                                                                                                               Quisiera saber cómo se debe decir la siguiente frase: «Faltar al respeto a alguien» o «Faltar el respeto a alguien»

*La expresión correcta es «faltar AL respeto a alguien», y se suele confundir con la expresión «perder EL respeto a alguien».*

Hasta otra.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entiendo que el tema no tiene relación con la transitividad o intransitividad del verbo faltar. La prueba es que nadie, en ningún país, lo construye como transitivo: *le* faltaron el (al) respeto. "Lo faltaron el respeto" no es una posibilidad. "Faltar el (al) respeto" es una locución, y como tal debe ser considerada: una locución verbal intransitiva. Irrespetar, en cambio, se construye como transitivo: *lo* irrespetaron.


----------



## janlu314

Soy incapaz de encontrar un porqué que no sea el de 'porque si', porque en mi pueblo siempre se ha dicho así. Añado, por si fuera poco mi ejercicio.
Decir primero que mis padres me enseñaron a no “faltar al respeto a nadie” ni a nada.
El respeto : Mandamiento (no escrito) que dice que hay que tener consideración con todos los que se lo merecen.

«Faltar al respeto a alguien» 
Faltar al respeto - Hacer falta (de incumplir) al 'mandamiento respeto' -> “a alguien”. Según esto, mas correcto debería ser incumplir el mandamiento 'con/contra/hacia’ alguien.
«Faltar el respeto a alguien»
Faltar el respeto - Que falta (de carecer) el mandamiento 'respeto' (o sea que no hay respeto) -> 'a alguien' (Ese alguien es el irrespetuoso, no tiene entre sus virtudes el 'mandamiento respeto'). 

Si esto fuera así, lo correcto sería: «faltar al respeto con/contra alguien» o «faltar el respeto a alguien con/contra/hacia… otro alguien»
Resumiendo, en mi opinión la confusión la crea la ‘a’ de ‘a alguien’ y no ‘al’ o ‘el’.

Ejemplo: Mis alumnos me faltan al/el respeto.
Mis alumnos faltan al respeto conmigo o Mis alumnos conmigo faltan el respeto (ahora lo diré así y verás que risas… pues me los _cargo_ a todos).


----------



## Aviador

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Entiendo que el tema no tiene relación con la transitividad o intransitividad del verbo faltar. La prueba es que nadie, en ningún país, lo construye como transitivo: *le* faltaron el (al) respeto. "Lo faltaron el respeto" no es una posibilidad. "Faltar el (al) respeto" es una locución, y como tal debe ser considerada: una locución verbal intransitiva. Irrespetar, en cambio, se construye como transitivo: *lo* irrespetaron.


No, Adolfo. En la construcción _le faltaron el respeto_, aparece el verbo _faltar_ como si fuera transitivo porque tiene como complemento directo el sustantivo _respeto_; el pronombre _le_ es el complemento indirecto y el sujeto tácito es _ellos_. No se dice, por ejemplo, _yo falto una cosa_.


----------



## cuchicu

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo....creo que decir "faltar el respeto" quiere decir que no hay respeto, y el sujeto no podría ser una persona.


----------



## sergio11

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ...Irrespetar, en cambio, se construye como transitivo: *lo* irrespetaron...


Pensadlo bien, ¿Cómo puede ser esto, a menos que el significado sea transitivo? Y parece que la Real Academia tiene la misma confusión:



> *irrespetar.* *1. *tr._ Col._,_ Pan._ y_ Ven._ Faltar al debido respeto o reverencia.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Alma Shofner said:


> En fín, para mí (español del norte de México) es: faltar al respeto. (faltas a la moral, a la virtud, al respeto, al orden)


Cito este texto porque es una buena enumeración que va a ejemplificar mi criterio.
Cuando uno dice "faltar a la moral, a la virtud, al orden" hablamos de conceptos abstractos y no de alguien en particular. 
Entiendo entonces que se diga "faltar al respeto" con *respeto* como valor generalizado, pero si el respeto se le debe a alguien y hablo del "respeto al maestro" la falta la cometo *con* (hacia) el maestro *en materia de respeto. *Me parece entonces que puedo decir "no podés faltar*le* *al* maestro *el *debido respeto"


----------



## Rocko!

Si de algo ayuda, desde siglos atrás existe una "versión larga":

"_faltar al respeto que se (le) debe a_..."

Y mencionar que también, desde siglos atrás, la "versión corta" ha sido problemática en cuanto a que aparece escrita a veces con preposición y a veces sin ella; aunque mientras más años retrocedamos en el tiempo, menos veremos la versión corta que no tiene preposición.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Rocko! said:


> Si de algo ayuda, desde siglos atrás existe una "versión larga":


No por larga debe llevar* necesariamente* la preposición.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Yo creo que la mejor explicación ya la dieron Vampiro y XiaoRoel hace unos años: diferencias regionales y nada más (lo siento, Kaxgufen, no comparto la última explicación que acabas de dar para el uso sin preposición, no veo la lógica en ese criterio  ).

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

A mí, la que me gustó fue la "pregunta con maña" que hizo Nazareno en #30:


El Nazareno said:


> Pero si digo: me falta el respeto, ¿quiere decir que la primera persona es irrespetuosa?



Obviamente "me falta el respeto" significa "*yo no tengo* el respeto" (que me pueden ofrecer los demás o que puedo ofrecer a los demás).

Pero si decimos "me falta al respeto", eso significa "él/ella/eso/ me agravia" _(me irrespeta_, diríamos en México).


----------



## Aviador

Rocko! said:


> ... Obviamente "me falta el respeto" significa "*yo no tengo* el respeto" (que me pueden ofrecer los demás o que puedo ofrecer a los demás).
> 
> Pero si decimos "me falta al respeto", eso significa "él/ella/eso/ me agravia" _(me irrespeta_, diríamos en México).


Muy buena forma de explicarlo, Rocko! Se entiende muy claramente la necesidad de la preposición en *la locución que aquí examinamos* y su diferencia con el uso de _faltar_ con otros significados.

*Me falta el respeto.* El sujeto es _el respeto; _el complemento indirecto es _me_ (_a mí_) y no hay complemento directo pues _faltar_ es intransitivo. El significado de _faltar_ en esta oración es el de no ser suficiente o estar ausente. 
*Me falta al respeto.* El sujeto es tácito; _me_ (a mí) es complemento indirecto y _al respeto_ es complemento de régimen . El significado de _faltar_ en esta oración es el de fallar en dar el respeto debido o cometer una falta contra el respeto debido. El complemento de régimen _al respeto_ es indispensable en esta locución para que tenga el significado correcto.



Miguel On Ojj said:


> ... Yo creo que la mejor explicación ya la dieron Vampiro y XiaoRoel hace unos años: diferencias regionales y nada más (lo siento, Kaxgufen, no comparto la última explicación que acabas de dar para el uso sin preposición, no veo la lógica en ese criterio  )...


Creo que es evidente que se trata de una diferencia regional porque es claro que hay lugares en los que esta locución se dice sistemáticamente con preposición y otros en los que se dice sin preposición, pero esa diferencia regional está determinada por lo que yo considero un error.
Yo vivo en una de esas regiones en las que esta particular locución se dice sistemáticamente sin preposición y crecí rodeado de hablantes que cometen esta falta, pero yo estoy consciente de ella y, por lo tanto, hago mi mejor esfuerzo por evitarla. Lo correcto es lo correcto.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> Lo correcto es lo correcto.


Así es como hablamos un latín incorrecto y peor aún un protoindoeuropeo incorrectísimo.


----------

